# Wellington boots for mess dress



## Cayuga (22 Nov 2007)

I was reading through the dress regs for mess dress. (being the proud owner of a new mess kit and making sure I know how it is worn. I saw that you can have wellington boots with your mess kit... Does anybody know any more details where I can purchase a pair? In halifax at the moment, in Esq in the new year...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Nov 2007)

Contact Boulet boots. The one you want is found here:
http://www.bouletboots.com/pdf_en/institutional.pdf

No. 8280, Congress boot

Same ones we wear with Mess kit and Patrols. The RCMP also use the same boot from what I understand. Very good quality and very comfortable. I think mine were about $125.00.


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Nov 2007)

Wellington, and Boot.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (22 Nov 2007)

You can go with the Boulet version, they do a decent half-Wellington.

However, if you want the real thing, quality workmanship, full length Wellingtons, go to Shipton & Heneage in the UK.  The link is to the US site, there is also a UK site if you google it.  They'll run $250+ depending on exchange but you get what you pay for.  No regrets having got mine a couple years ago after 10+ years in Boulet half-Wellies.


----------



## Edward Campbell (15 Dec 2007)

Alternatively, go check your nearest *Dacks* shoe store - they are a national chain.

I haven't worn Wellingtons (properly _quarter_ Wellingtons) for years and years, but I was in a _Dacks_ store just recently and noticed a pair on display. I didn't check either price or boot-maker (_Dacks_ also carries _Church_ shoes - a first class UK brand) nor did I look to see if they were _boxed_ for spurs, but this is a navy thread so that ought not to be an issue.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2007)

I was able to buy the 'boxes' and spurs through the Armour School Kit Shop and have a cobbler in one of the malls in Kingston install them on my 'Boulets'.  

I rather doubt you'll find boots already fitted with boxes at any retail outlet in Canada.  Another option is 'real' spurs that you can find in some kitshops.




(Wait a minute........This is the Navy Forum..........Navy don't wear spurs.......Sorry!  :-[  )


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Dec 2007)

Be advised, a true pair of Dacks will cost about the same as your mess kit  You have a life long pair of shoes however.


----------



## dimsum (15 Dec 2007)

What element are you?  I'm just guessing here, but Halifax/Esquimalt postings usually mean navy...and if so, you can wear your oxfords instead.  Probably will save you a few $.


----------



## Matty Lowe (24 Jul 2008)

Cayuga said:
			
		

> I was reading through the dress regs for mess dress. (being the proud owner of a new mess kit and making sure I know how it is worn. I saw that you can have wellington boots with your mess kit... Does anybody know any more details where I can purchase a pair? In halifax at the moment, in Esq in the new year...




I have a pair a shoemaker in Hong Kong made for me in 1979, they're in almost new condition because they have rarely been worn. What size do you need?


----------



## turretmonster (24 Jul 2008)

I got my wellies in Spain in 1986. Nothing beats a well built pair of boots.

Navy spurs??  For wheeling young offrs around the deck?

TM

DYCO forever....   :blotto:


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (26 Jul 2008)

you can also get a pair of 10 inch wellies from Alberta Boot for about 260/270 or so


----------



## bartbandyrfc (26 Jul 2008)

Go with Shipton and Henaege.  Fantastic boot, and the real McCoy.  Most people cll Congress boots or Chelsea boots Wellingtons.  Might as well go with what the Duke had in mind.


----------



## old fart (4 Jan 2010)

No boxes needed.....but not sure if I would go for these....see below:

http://www.messdress.com/ishop/820/shopscr1244.html

Worth a look also....

http://www.messkitonline.co.uk/acatalog/NCO_Mess_Accessory_Packs.html

I have a pair of quarter wellingtons (almost brand new) and a pair of Chelsea's (older than I).  But If I was starting over George Boots have my vote....They can be had for 50 pounds here + boxes.

If you buy overseas (UK), make sure they do not charge you VAT.


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2010)

Nice necropost Old fart - Blame it on the Oldsheimers.


----------

